# Little fish for my little tank



## Luna (21 Oct 2009)

Hello everybody!

This is my first post here, I'd like to say thank you guys for sharing that much information, lot of things are here for learning for a girl like me.  Hope my English is not as bad as I feel like. 
I'm thinking about get some fish in my new tank, it's like to be 2 gallon, or so. There is some Seiryu stones in it, and it has an Eden 501 for filtration, and there will be some HC, and nothing else. I'm thinking about this fish-question so long ago, but I don't really have any good idea. I thought about Betta splendens, but it would kill the ratio of the hardscape , and I'm afraid maybe it would jump out from my tank. 
Maybe someone could help me.  

Thank you.


----------



## hipknoteyes (21 Oct 2009)

Hi Luna 

Don't worry your English is better than most of the people in this forum (including mine).

There are lots of lovely little fish out there but you are obviously quite limited by the size of your tank.  Bettas are quite pretty and they don't mind small tanks but I find them quite boring - and I would agree that because they are quite big would probably look out of proportion in a small scape.

Have you considered Killifish - there are lots of beautiful varieties and they are quite happy in small tanks - you can also buy them as eggs (which can be sent in the post) and are really interesting to grow out to adults.  There is a really nice small killifish called a clown killifish http://www.seriouslyfish.com/images/Pse ... us%202.jpg 

You could also consider Endlers - These are quite hardy and a few should be ok in a small tank (but only get males or easy the tank will be over populated in no time). http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fishimages/1 ... bearer.jpg

What about shrimp - I breed Crystal Red and Cherry Shrimp and they are great to watch and would be fine in your tank - I don't ship to Hungary but I am sure you could pick up some at your LFS. There are loads of different varieties of shrimps to choose for - but be sure to check you can meet the parameter they need (temperature, Ph etc.) before you buy or they would last long.  http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal%20 ... hrimp.html

Hope with is of some help to you.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Luna (21 Oct 2009)

Hello Chris!

I wasn't thinking about endlers, because they are viviparous (if the dictionary doesn't lie ). 
These killi's are too large, I'm afraid. 
I know a shrimp-breeder here in Hungary, but he said that I shouldn't keep shrimps in a tank like mine. 

Thank you


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Oct 2009)

Luna

Have you thought of:

Ember Tetra
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Hyph ... mandae.php

Micro rasbora 
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Bora ... ulatus.php

Galaxy Rasbora
http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fish/Galaxy_Rasbora.html

Regards
paul.


----------



## Luna (22 Oct 2009)

Hello Paul, 

Thanks for your ideas! Yes, I was thinking about them, but it's hard to get them here, in my town. I don't really like the Ember Tetra, but the Boraras and the Celestial Pearl Danio seems to be a good choice! Do you think that they would feel good in my tank? I'm afraid sometimes that this is too small for keeping fishies.  

Best regards, 

Luna


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2009)

Or you could go ultra tiny and get boraras brigittae?

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8088

Sam


----------



## Luna (23 Oct 2009)

Hi Sam!

Thanks for your idea!

I'm going to try to get some Celestial Pearl, or Boraras brigittae. I thought about 5-6 CPD or 6-8 Boraras. I hope they won't feel they home too small!

Thanks for you all guys, it was a big help for me.

Best regards

Luna


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Oct 2009)

IMO they'd look better if you went for 1, larger shoal of 1 species.  They'll probably feel more comfortable and you'll get more natural interactions.  Everytime I've had a few small shoals of different fish I've been disappointed with the effect.  1 large shoal is so much better.


----------



## Luna (24 Oct 2009)

Hello Ed!

Thanks for your opinion. I didn't want to get both of these species, I'd like to buy just one shoal of them. I really agree with you in this question.

Cheers,

Luna


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Oct 2009)

Luna said:
			
		

> Hello Ed!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. I didn't want to get both of these species, I'd like to buy just one shoal of them. I really agree with you in this question.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I misunderstood your post!  Think either would look great but I'd go for the Boraras.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Oct 2009)

Nice shoal of Galaxy rasboras.

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en ... CBUQsAQwAA

Regards
paul.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Nice shoal of Galaxy rasboras.



Same thing as the celestial pearl danio 

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does it realy matter if people have different interruption ie "name" of the same fish. Obviously within your eyes it does.

Paul.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Oct 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Sam was merely pointing out that Luna had already suggested these as an option, not criticising your choice of name.  As it is a different interpretation of a name can be confusing but does no real harm.


----------



## Luna (24 Oct 2009)

I'm going to see what can I buy, it's really up to what is at 'the mall'. I've heard that Boraras like to jump out from the tank, so I'd rather choose CPD... It's an open-air tank, and it would be hard to cover it... 

Thanks guys, You helped a lot!

Regards, 

Luna


----------



## Themuleous (25 Oct 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely!  Just wanted to let Luna know (encase she didn't already) that the two were the same, and anyone else reading this that that particular fish goes by two commonly used names and is often sold under both names, that was all   

Sam


----------



## Luna (25 Oct 2009)

I know that.  I just use the CPD, because as far as I know this is the new name of Galaxy Rasbora.


----------



## tzey (20 Dec 2009)

trichopsis pumila! sparkly little gouramis


----------

